# Sage Barista Touch pressure too high?



## Lethal Lenny (Dec 31, 2018)

Help! I recently had problems with extraction coming way too fast, machine has been fine up to now. I presumed it was the grinder wearing out as the machine is a few years old now, so I reduced the grind size to its finest. This didn't solve my problem, way too fast, 36g in cup in about 7 seconds. I was on the verge of buying a new grinder as I had wanted to upgrade to a stand alone one anyway but had the idea to try a pressurised basket and grind size shouldn't be an issue if I understand correctly. When pulling a shot in the pressurised basket the liquid came out of the hole with such high pressure that hardly any stayed in the cup, it looked more like an industrial water jet cutter.

Can anyone shed some light on why this is happening? I tried contacting Sage support but they were pretty useless and couldn't give me an explanation.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

A bottomless portafilter is a complete no no with a pressurised dual wall basket. It also makes a lot of noise in the standard portafilter if the plastic insert is removed but that has another purpose as well.

Grinders don't change suddenly. It is possible to buy beans that just wont grind fine enough for espresso - usually from super markets, maybe from Amazon etc.


----------



## Lethal Lenny (Dec 31, 2018)

Ah, I didn't think about that. I'll go try another shot using the original portafilter with the pouring spouts.

I always buy the same beans (Lazazza Oro) which have always been fine. Maybe I got a bad batch.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Lethal Lenny said:


> I always buy the same beans (*Lazazza Oro)* which have always been fine. Maybe I got a bad batch.


 the trouble (?) is you have no idea of the roast date/ supermarket shelf age

perhaps try fresh roasted beans from one of the forums roasters.?


----------



## Lethal Lenny (Dec 31, 2018)

Shot was ok using original portafilter. Thanks for the advice chaps!

I'll get some fresh roasted beans in future.


----------

